# wood for vivariums



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone know a good store or place to get some good wood


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

There are many different places. People like manzanita, ghostwood, and natural driftwood (make sure it is not cedar!) because they last a long time in a vivarium. . 

For manzanita, here is a good place: 

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/accents/driftwood-bamboo.html

And for ghostwood and natural driftwood (I would personally avoid the grape wood, as it decomposes very fast in a humid vivarium): 

Branches - Natural


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks they do have some nice wood I was hoping to find somewhere local so I could buy it in bulk


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah, I am sorry, but I have no idea if there are any local driftwood shops in your area.


----------



## Durrells (Jan 22, 2013)

Try your speciality fish shops. I work at one and we sell tons of that stuff


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

The one near me that sells it is sold out of it


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Stop by Centreville aquarium off rt 29 next time you are down for the Manassas show. They usually have a large selection, just got a shipment in actually. The guy might share where he orders from...not sure...


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

OK thanks ill try that


----------

